# [AppleScript] Lister le contenu d'un dossier



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !

Voilà, j'aimerais faire une action dossier qui ouvre le Terminal, fasse une petite commande ls -a pour me lister le contenu. ça, c'est bon, je sais faire. Maintenant, j'aimerais copier le buffer de la fenêtre du terminal pour pouvoir ensuite le coller dans une fenêtre de Texte Edit.... Et là, je coince. Je suis bien tenté par l'action History du terminal... mais je ne sais pas comment la magner !

Au fait, tout ça pour répertorier le contenu d'un dossier ... Je vous le dis au cas ou vous connaîtriez un moyen plus simple !

Merci à tous !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2005)

Pardon... je viens de trouver la fonction Enregistrer le texte sous .... 

Cher modérateur.... veux tu bien supprimer ce plis d'une inutilité fondamentale ?


----------



## molgow (15 Juin 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Cher modérateur.... veux tu bien supprimer ce plis d'une inutilité fondamentale ?



Non  

Je laisse ouvert, ça peut toujours servir à quelqu'un d'autres, et puis peut-être qu'il existe une meilleure solution que ce que tu as fait pour ton problème. D'ailleurs, je soupçonne qu'il doit exister mieux qu'enregistrer dans un fichier pour ensuite récupérer son contenu, mais comme je ne connais pas AppleScript, je peux malheureusement pas en dire plus


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi ne pas simplement faire :

set result to do shell script "ls -a"

"result" contient alors le resultat.

Cordialement


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Juin 2005)

Hum..... J'ai trouvé autre chose... toujours à base de AppleScript... mais déjà tout fait ...
PrintFinder ! http://printfinder.gmacserveur.org/ 

Mais je vais quand même essayer ce que tu m'a donné....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Juin 2005)

Alors... ça donne, mais comment utiliser tout ce qu'il y à dans Result ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Juin 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Alors... ça donne, mais comment utiliser tout ce qu'il y à dans Result ?




Et bien, ca depends de ce que tu veut en faire ...

Cordialement


----------

